# Moving to North Carolina



## otftch (May 19, 2013)

Here's the model room. Will be gone by June 15. I've got most packed and hope they won't stay that way long.
Ed


----------



## Lucky13 (May 19, 2013)

Have a safe and quick move Ed!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2013)

Where in NC?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 19, 2013)

Have a safe move Ed, and what part of North Carolina are you moving to sir?


----------



## otftch (May 19, 2013)

Thanks guys. Moving to Franklinton, Right outside of Raleigh.
ED


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 19, 2013)

Very cool, welcome to the Carolinas.


----------



## B-17engineer (May 19, 2013)

Good luck with the move Ed!


----------



## Njaco (May 19, 2013)

Getting closer to Gloucester County, huh?


----------



## Thorlifter (May 20, 2013)

Hope you have a safe and successful move.


----------



## N4521U (May 20, 2013)

Wow, just imagine, a whole room for modeling!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 20, 2013)

Aww, ****, nowhere near me. I keep hoping that somebody will come near the hills here.


----------



## A4K (May 20, 2013)

Good luck with the move Paul, hope you like your new home!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2013)

Good luck and take care on your move Ed!


----------



## Airframes (May 20, 2013)

Good luck Ed. Packing all those models must have been one heck of an undertaking !


----------



## Matt308 (May 20, 2013)

That's what I was thinking!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 20, 2013)

Yea, sure would be a shame if somebody hijacked that moving van...........................................................

So, you coming up on I-95???????


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2013)

Good luck with the move Ed!


----------



## otftch (May 20, 2013)

Yep, right up 95.I guess maybe I'll need an armed escort.
Ed


vikingBerserker said:


> Yea, sure would be a shame if somebody hijacked that moving van...........................................................
> 
> So, you coming up on I-95???????


----------



## A4K (May 21, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Yea, sure would be a shame if somebody hijacked that moving van...........................................................
> 
> So, you coming up on I-95???????


----------



## Shinpachi (May 21, 2013)

Safe move, Ed!


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2013)

Joining all. Good luck with the move Ed !!!


----------



## at6 (May 25, 2013)

Good luck on your move. Spent some time living near Ayden as a small child during the 50s.


----------



## Procrastintor (Jun 3, 2013)

What a coincidence, I'm moving too, heading east to Nashville, hoping it'll have less crazy, because LA has an overabundance of the stuff.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 3, 2013)

I like Nashville, esp the really cool Batman building.


----------



## Procrastintor (Jun 4, 2013)

There's a batman building? I need an address! lol


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2013)

Nah nah nah nah nah nah nah baatmaaan.......

Bim!

Boff!

Bop!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 4, 2013)

IIIIIIIIIIII'm Batman...







It's the AT&T Building, 333 Commerce St.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AT&T_Building_(Nashville)


----------



## Procrastintor (Jun 5, 2013)

Woah, it's a giant robot batman.


----------

